# Do I have a GSD mix?



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all! I am new to this forum so I am hoping to find lots of helpful information and get opinions. I was wondering if you guys can help me identify whether or not my puppy has German Shepherd in her (since she is a mix)? I figured on here it would help me determine that, since it is a German Shepherd forum . Let me know your opinion, thanks in advance!  Btw, I also have many more images on her album in my profile if you would like to take a look.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bc90016 said:


> Hello all! I am new to this forum so I am hoping to find lots of helpful information and get opinions. I was wondering if you guys can help me identify whether or not my puppy has German Shepherd in her (since she is a mix)? I figured on here it would help me determine that, since it is a German Shepherd forum . Let me know your opinion, thanks in advance!  Btw, I also have many more images on her album in my profile if you would like to take a look.


Looks like it to me. What a cutie pie.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I vote yes. What a sweetie!!!


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you both, she's a sweetheart!


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

bc90016 said:


> Thank you both, she's a sweetheart!


I don't know if you can tell, but at one point she had a black ring around her tail, now its just solid color on top. Not so sure if that is something common that happens. Also, what else do you guys believe she may have in her??


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Her face shape looks like my dad's golden retriever a little. But def german shepherd in her!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely some shepherd in her! She is very cute and I love the other dog in the last picture too, his eyes are stunning!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm guessing GSD/Lab cross.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

She's beautiful! Looks a lot like a shepherd in the face.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is beautiful, and yes I see GSD in her. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Her face shape looks like my dad's golden retriever a little. But def german shepherd in her!


Thanks for the reply


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Danielle609 said:


> Definitely some shepherd in her! She is very cute and I love the other dog in the last picture too, his eyes are stunning!


Thank you they are both great! I believe he is an Australian Shepherd mix, he does have some eye catching eyes.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> I'm guessing GSD/Lab cross.


I had also thought the same...guess I will have to see when she gets older. Thanks!


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

doggerel said:


> She's beautiful! Looks a lot like a shepherd in the face.


Yes I do see that as well. And yet I see something else that I guess won't really know till later.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> She is beautiful, and yes I see GSD in her. Thanks for sharing her with us.


Thanks


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My guess is rhodesian ridgeback/shepherd  she is adorable.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely, you do, and she is adorable!


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> My guess is rhodesian ridgeback/shepherd  she is adorable.


Thats the first time I get that one. Going to look into it. Thanks!


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Definitely, you do, and she is adorable!


 Thank you!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yep, definitely GSD, and maybe Lab or Golden. Except for the coat, she looks a LOT like my first dog, whose mother was a registered GSD and the father was unknown.... was supposed to be another GSD, but I think probably Lab.

As a puppy









At about 4 years old


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My sable GSD got that black ring around her tail when her adult fur was coming in, too. Also, her coloring when she was a pup looks a bit like sable GSD pups.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh wow I do see a strong resemblace, that is crazy. Still an adorable pup you have there.  How big did your pup get? Would love to have an idea.


Freestep said:


> Yep, definitely GSD, and maybe Lab or Golden. Except for the coat, she looks a LOT like my first dog, whose mother was a registered GSD and the father was unknown.... was supposed to be another GSD, but I think probably Lab.
> 
> As a puppy
> 
> ...


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

I do see what you mean, and it did look very close to the sable GSD. I wonder if her coat will keep chaging or stay the same color. lol


paulag1955 said:


> My sable GSD got that black ring around her tail when her adult fur was coming in, too. Also, her coloring when she was a pup looks a bit like sable GSD pups.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

bc90016 said:


> Oh wow I do see a strong resemblace, that is crazy. Still an adorable pup you have there.  How big did your pup get? Would love to have an idea.


In her prime she weighed about 70 pounds, all muscle! She was a very energetic, active, athletic dog. For the first half of her life, I didn't own a car, and she went everywhere with me, running beside my bicycle some 4-8 miles a day and then playing frisbee in between. She lived to be 16 years old. Wonderful dog. I do believe that the GSD/Lab mix is one of the better crosses--I'd take another one, were I looking for another dog!

Here's a photo at about age 14. She would bring in the newspaper every morning until her very last days.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww she seemed like she was a wonderful dog, even bringing the paper in :. She lived a long and happy life. Thanks for sharing the pic! 


Freestep said:


> In her prime she weighed about 70 pounds, all muscle! She was a very energetic, active, athletic dog. For the first half of her life, I didn't own a car, and she went everywhere with me, running beside my bicycle some 4-8 miles a day and then playing frisbee in between. She lived to be 16 years old. Wonderful dog. I do believe that the GSD/Lab mix is one of the better crosses--I'd take another one, were I looking for another dog!
> 
> Here's a photo at about age 14. She would bring in the newspaper every morning until her very last days.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

bc90016 said:


> I don't know if you can tell, but at one point she had a black ring around her tail, now its just solid color on top. Not so sure if that is something common that happens. Also, what else do you guys believe she may have in her??


Mine has a solid black spot right in the middle of his tail...rather than a ring.


----------



## bc90016 (Jul 12, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> Mine has a solid black spot right in the middle of his tail...rather than a ring.


Yes hers started as a spot but got bigger, now her tail in a solid color on top. But I do wonder how much more it will chage as she continues to grow.


----------

